# Gaara vs Sakura



## Kazekage94 (Aug 10, 2014)

Location: Gaara vs Kimimaro
Distance: 40m
Restrictions: None
This is strictly man to man
Mindset: To Kill
Knowledge: Full for Sakura, Gaara knows that Sakura is Tsunade's student 

Has Sakura surpassed Gaara's level IYO?

2nd Scenario: Full for both, Sakura gets Wind Arc Naruto and Start of Part 2 Sasuke
Gaara gets 2 minutes prep

Scenario 3: Current Sakura gets Tsunade and Gaara gets a lolDesert because of the overkill


----------



## KyuubiYondaime (Aug 10, 2014)

Gaara buries her 300 feet under ground, or seals her with his sand pyramid.


----------



## JuicyG (Aug 10, 2014)

Kazekage94 said:


> Location: Gaara vs 2nd Mizukage
> Distance: 40m
> Restrictions: Katsuyu
> This is strictly man to man
> ...






_Makes Gaara threads, puts the fight in the desert
Badly restricts the opponent
Places distance between them both so Gaara gains more advantage_

Do you get off on threads where Gaara stomps ?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Aug 10, 2014)

Gaara  wins handily.  
he eventually catches sakura & crushes her while never actually having to defend against her ''advances''.

katsyuu gets buried, crushed & desummoned too.


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 10, 2014)

You didn't need to give Gaara a desert and to restrict Sakura, he still win handly


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 10, 2014)

Even with Katsuya not being restricted, Gaara would still win. This is a very favorable match for Gaara, Sakura doesn't have any feats to tank the amount of sand Gaara can throw at her plus he has sealing techniques. This will be too quick. It's bad actually, all Sakura can do here is keep punching the sand which won't even do anything, not to mention Gaara can fly and just chill.


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Aug 10, 2014)

Sakura looses within seconds. *Literally.*


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 10, 2014)

With a name like Kazekage94.

This thread is awfully suspicious


----------



## Kazekage94 (Aug 10, 2014)

No honeslty I thought that wasn't a desert as I didn't notice sand, but I'll add more stipulations.


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 10, 2014)

Kazekage94 said:


> Has Sakura surpassed Gaara's level IYO?


Nope nope nope


----------



## Kazekage94 (Aug 10, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> _Makes Gaara threads, puts the fight in the desert
> Badly restricts the opponent
> Places distance between them both so Gaara gains more advantage_
> 
> Do you get off on threads where Gaara stomps ?



Honestly no. She isn't badly restricted. 45 meters isn't that far. I can see if it was 100.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 10, 2014)

Let me just say this, anywhere there is sand, Gaara stomps Sakura. She has no long range attacks, she can't get close to Gaara because he will be in the air, her speed isn't great and her reactions are sub-par, and she has a desert wave to handle which she isn't tanking. Not to mention he has sealing techniques and with this new scenario, he seals Katsuyu and proceeds to smash Sakura or even seal her for the lolz.


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 10, 2014)

Why the hell do you give Gaara prep that he doesn't need to win since it's already a stomp in his favor form being a horrible match-up for Sakura( and Tsunade for that matter)?


----------



## Kazekage94 (Aug 10, 2014)

God alright stop complaining I'll add more geez.


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Aug 10, 2014)

Gaara beats her with or without a dessert with or without Katsuyu no matter the distance. There is absolutely no case you could make for someone like Sakura to beat Gaara, who has already proven that he is a perfect counter to almost anything Taijutsu specialists.


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 10, 2014)

Wind-arc Naruto and beginning of part 2 Sasuke are fodder, they won't change shit


----------



## LostSelf (Aug 10, 2014)

Kazekage94 said:


> God alright stop complaining I'll add more geez.



Come on Kazekage, don't try to fool us. You know you are delighted seeing how Gaara stomps .


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Aug 10, 2014)

Scenario 2 solely depends if Sasuke is allowed his CS2 feats that he gained far later in Shippuden. If he does, then Team 7 win, if not, he and Naruto hardly make a difference.


----------



## Cognitios (Aug 10, 2014)

Kazekage insists he is not a gaara fanboy, i recall him raging about it last month

OT
Gaara stomps, unless Sakura has regen hax and katsuya from the get go


----------



## trance (Aug 11, 2014)

Gaara wins easily. Sakura is not fast enough to evade his sand and he can simply fly out of her range. Not to mention, in his pre-TS incarnation, he sent a wave of sand the size of several large buildings towards Kimimaro, who, even being the insane taijutsu master he was, couldn't avoid it and was eventually caught and buried.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 11, 2014)

Sakura dies in any of the scenario...Gaara can fly...not Sakura


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 11, 2014)

Sakura can most likely use her strength to bat off the swaths of sand Gaara might try to catch her with. If Gaara takes to the air, he would most likely have to deal with Katsuyu and acidic blasts which would leave them at a stalemate. 

Sakura basically has the best stamina feats in the manga, her regeneration would know no bounds. With full knowledge, she should also be able to predict and evade his attack patterns. 

That said, I would reckon that Gaara will win with high difficulty but this isn't as simple as the posts in these threads are making it out to be.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Aug 11, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> With a name like Kazekage94.
> 
> This thread is awfully suspicious



Yup kazekage making a gaara thread that gaara easy wins. Just to make gaara seem powerful or something


----------



## Veo (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice try, Sakura


----------



## Kazekage94 (Aug 11, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Kazekage insists he is not a gaara fanboy, i recall him raging about it last month
> 
> OT
> Gaara stomps, unless Sakura has regen hax and katsuya from the get go



I'm not

OT
She kinda does. At 45 meters she will able to summon Katsuyu.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Aug 11, 2014)

Lord Aizen said:


> Yup kazekage making a gaara thread that gaara easy wins. Just to make gaara seem powerful or something



Well if she is on KCM Naruto's level I'm sure that she is near Gaara's. You act like I restricted Regen Katsuyu and put them in a fucking sand dimension.


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 11, 2014)

>Know Gaara stomp Katsuya or not
>Give fodder to Sakura and give Gaara 2 min prep
>Said it isn't a stomp


----------



## Kazekage94 (Aug 11, 2014)

I blame the absence of FlamingRain Turrin, Likeaboss and Godaime Tsunade.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hachibi94 said:


> >Know Gaara stomp Katsuya or not
> >Give fodder to Sakura and give Gaara 2 min prep
> >Said it isn't a stomp



I think it would be a stomp if it was Part 2 Sakura. This battle isn't as easy as you guys might think. 
I'll make another scenario.


----------



## Juda (Aug 11, 2014)

Gaara is a range type . 

It's impossible for a hand to hand user to land a hit on someone who relies on fighting from a distance. SAKURA would be forced to use her range skills and that probably will never do. The only close combat user I know that was capable of giving gaara a hard time was Kimimaro. Sakura is no where near Kimimaro in fighting capabilities. 

Sakura gets killed before she even gets to say sasukes name.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hachibi94 said:


> >Know Gaara stomp Katsuya or not
> >Give fodder to Sakura and give Gaara 2 min prep
> >Said it isn't a stomp





Juda said:


> Gaara is a range type .
> 
> It's impossible for a hand to hand user to land a hit on someone who relies on fighting from a distance. SAKURA would be forced to use her range skills and that probably will never do. The only close combat user I know that was capable of giving gaara a hard time was Kimimaro. Sakura is no where near Kimimaro in fighting capabilities.
> 
> Sakura gets killed before she even gets to say sasukes name.



Difficult yes impossible no. 
She can use her strength to rupture the ground, she also has more chakra stored in her seal, so is able to outlast.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Aug 11, 2014)

Scenario one, Sakura covers the 40 meters in no time at all, _dodges_ whatever gourd sand Gaara throws at her, and then punches through his shield and ends the match. 

Scenario two, Gaara creates absolutely enormous amounts of sand with his preparation, and eventually tries to bury Team 7 under it. He exhausts most of his chakra in the process, though. Sakura protects her team with Katsuyu summons, and then they bust themselves out from beneath the sand tidal waves with other summons like Gamabunta or Manda. Sakura and Sasuke will be able to dodge Gaara's sand should he prepare any follow up attacks (as long as they don't have a huge AoE) while Naruto's Kage Bunshin allow him to continually evade being struck by Gaara. Basically Gaara tires out and then gets ganged up on, dying in the process.

Scenario three Gaara gets stomped. We've potentially got full Katsuyu out on the field here, which laughs at Gaara's sand attacks. Tsunade can't dodge Gaara's sand attacks very well, but she can smack off or pull herself out of whatever sand does manage to bind around her body. Sakura can do the same thing except she's apparently faster than Tsunade now and should be able to dodge Gaara's sand. One of the ladies gets close to him sooner or later and busts through his defences, killing him.

Gaara flying in the air is pretty useless to him too, since his opponents are grounded fighters. His attacks will take significantly longer to reach them from the skies, giving them more time to dodge and anticipate his sand manoeuvres. Apart from scenario two, where he's already broken down huge amounts of earth into sand, Gaara flying in the air will mean he's limited to his gourd sand, which is another reason as to why flying would be ineffective. He needs to make contact with the ground to break earth down, which is his only shot at winning.

Anyway, Sakura should win all three scenarios.​​


----------



## Kazekage94 (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh I made scenario 3 since people that Sakura would get stomped.
Now I never said Gaara would lose but it will be a tough fight. 
Though Gaara's sand is faster than Sakura.


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Aug 11, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Scenario one, Sakura covers the 40 meters in no time at all, _dodges_ whatever gourd sand Gaara throws at her, and then punches through his shield and ends the match.



She is not inching through his absolute defence. He in circles himself in a ball similar to what he did against Sasuke and gathers up chakra to bury Sakura under a Tsunami. Or he simply puts her several hundred meters under the ground. 



> Scenario two, Gaara creates absolutely enormous amounts of sand with his preparation, and eventually tries to bury Team 7 under it. He exhausts most of his chakra in the process, though. Sakura protects her team with Katsuyu summons, and then they bust themselves out from beneath the sand tidal waves with other summons like Gamabunta or Manda. Sakura and Sasuke will be able to dodge Gaara's sand should he prepare any follow up attacks (as long as they don't have a huge AoE) while Naruto's Kage Bunshin allow him to continually evade being struck by Gaara. Basically Gaara tires out and then gets ganged up on, dying in the process.



The only way Team 7 has a chance of winning is with Gambunta's oil and Sasuke's Long Range Chidori spear. The rest if what you said here is a fanfic. 



> Scenario three Gaara gets stomped. We've potentially got full Katsuyu out on the field here, which laughs at Gaara's sand attacks. Tsunade can't dodge Gaara's sand attacks very well, but she can smack off or pull herself out of whatever sand does manage to bind around her body. Sakura can do the same thing except she's apparently faster than Tsunade now and should be able to dodge Gaara's sand. One of the ladies gets close to him sooner or later and busts through his defences, killing him.



No you don't, you get 10% Katsuyu, as per cannon. Gaara can go up high in the air where they have no chance of touching him. And he buries both of them and Katsuyu under this , there is absolutely no way they are surviving. Gaara stomps them in Suna. 



> Gaara flying in the air is pretty useless to him too, since his opponents are grounded fighters. His attacks will take significantly longer to reach them from the skies, giving them more time to dodge and anticipate his sand manoeuvres. Apart from scenario two, where he's already broken down huge amounts of earth into sand, Gaara flying in the air will mean he's limited to his gourd sand, which is another reason as to why flying would be ineffective. He needs to make contact with the ground to break earth down, which is his only shot at winning.



No. All he needs is a hover board in the air and he could use the rest of his absolute sand for the offence (He happens to be fairly fast on his sand), its much more convenient for him too fly. Too break down sand from the ground, all he needs is too have some of his absolute sand in the ground, he does not need physical contact with the ground.


----------



## Jad (Aug 11, 2014)

Destiny Monarch said:


> No you don't, you get 10% Katsuyu, as per cannon



Sakura had Kyuubi chakra.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Aug 11, 2014)

Jad said:


> Sakura had Kyuubi chakra.



Off topic, you really need to update that tier list if you think for one second that Sasori and Tsunade are low kage level as well as Gaara with a desert being mid kage level.


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Aug 11, 2014)

Jad said:


> Sakura had Kyuubi chakra.



Ok then, you get like 6% of Katsuyu. As per cannon.


----------



## Jad (Aug 11, 2014)

Kazekage94 said:


> Off topic, you really need to update that tier list if you think for one second that Sasori and Tsunade are low kage level as well as Gaara with a desert being mid kage level.



In terms of Mid and Low Kage level list, I'll drop Kakuzu lower into low kage level territory, remove Dan, definitely move Sakura up to low kage level territory (since she has Katsuya). Though generally, in my opinion that's how I see those two levels.


----------



## LostSelf (Aug 11, 2014)

The only thing Sakura is managing to get punching Gaara`s non-solidified sand is causing it to splash in her eyes. She is not making the sand explode in a huge radius since the sand is not connected and is not possible to be ruptured like a solid floor.

She can destroy almost all his shields for sure, as Gaara solidifies it. But not the normal sand Gaara can control and use to crush. And if he captures Sakura, considering she does not have inmense natural strenght like Tsunade and only has striking chakra based power, she is not getting free and Gaara is crushing her with minimal effort.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 11, 2014)

Juda said:


> Gaara is a range type .
> 
> It's impossible for a hand to hand user to land a hit on someone who relies on fighting from a distance. SAKURA would be forced to use her range skills and that probably will never do. The only close combat user I know that was capable of giving gaara a hard time was Kimimaro. Sakura is no where near Kimimaro in fighting capabilities.
> 
> Sakura gets killed before she even gets to say sasukes name.



It's impossible for Gaara to be able to trap Sakura with just his gourd sand alone. Sakura has the strength to bat off the sand Gaara will toss at her. This match isn't as simple as half of you are putting it out to be. Gaara is only limited to his gourd sand and he's dealing with super strength which pummels the earth regularly. 

Since GT took up my argument in another thread, I'll just be returning the favor.



Destiny Monarch said:


> She is not inching through his absolute defence. He in circles himself in a ball similar to what he did against Sasuke and gathers up chakra to bury Sakura under a Tsunami. Or he simply puts her several hundred meters under the ground.


Might Guy was able to bat off the sand with ease and Sakura's punches create _shockwaves_ which are just as deadly as the the initial impact. Tsunade's punches were able to crack Susanno's ribs. Are you really trying to say a part one technique trumps Susanno in defense and impacts?  Trying to push Sakura hundred of meters underground will just result in her summoning Katsuyu. She might only get "10%" but you have to keep in mind, Tsunade was just revived from a near death, chakraless state and Sakura has to save chakra for later. 



> The only way Team 7 has a chance of winning is with Gambunta's oil and Sasuke's Long Range Chidori spear. The rest if what you said here is a fanfic.


Almost as much fanfic as sand sphere trumping Susanno. 



> No you don't, you get 10% Katsuyu, as per cannon. Gaara can go up high in the air where they have no chance of touching him. And he buries both of them and Katsuyu under this , there is absolutely no way they are surviving. Gaara stomps them in Suna.


See above. And how is he going to get that much sand without grinding beneath him? In scenario 2, it'll be impossible for him to concentrate grinding on it. With someone to bust through his defenses, and the offensive variability from Naruto and Sasuke (Who can summon en masse animals anyways to break through).



> No. All he needs is a hover board in the air and he could use the rest of his absolute sand for the offence (He happens to be fairly fast on his sand), its much more convenient for him too fly. Too break down sand from the ground, all he needs is too have some of his absolute sand in the ground, he does not need physical contact with the ground.



He doesn't icly fly though. Besides, taking to the air just means he'll have to deal with wide acidic blasts from Katsuyu, which will eventually leave nothing on the ground because it vaporizes what it touches. It's not very smart for him to be dangling in the air all the time. 



LostSelf said:


> The only thing Sakura is managing to get punching Gaara`s non-solidified sand is causing it to splash in her eyes. She is not making the sand explode in a huge radius since the sand is not connected and is not possible to be ruptured like a solid floor.


Sand in her eyes?  this hasn't happened in _any_ fight with Gaara. If this is such a big issue, she can close her eyes and her eyelashes can roflstomp Gaara's sand particles. 




> She can destroy almost all his shields for sure, as Gaara solidifies it. But not the normal sand Gaara can control and use to crush. And if he captures Sakura, considering she does not have inmense natural strenght like Tsunade and only has striking chakra based power, she is not getting free and Gaara is crushing her with minimal effort.


Wouldn't chakra based power be enough anyways? If she can concentrate it on her forearm or something she can use her chakra based impact strength to scatter the sand. 



Veo said:


> Nice try, Sakura



nope tbh. At least, in scenario 1 or 2, Sakura isn't going to be roflburied in sand when he is only available with his gourd until he grinds for more dude.


----------



## LostSelf (Aug 11, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> This is extremely unlikely. It didn't happen when the Raikage drop-kicked it, it didn't happen any of the multiple times that Lee kicked it, it has literally never happened any time Gaara has ever fought anyone with his sand.​




Ei and Lee just made the sand splash according to their size and attacking speed, its something normal.



> Obviously, but the impact of her strike is still going to blow whatever sand is binding her off her body, mitigating any damage it could inflict.



If she can hit the floor that is, there is the possibility that Gaara binds her strong enough for her to be unable to blow it away, just like C3 failed to do and if Gaara does not crush her before she punches the floor if the sand is grabbing her beforehand, something unlikely.



> Gaara's gourd sand was smashed through by _5 Susano'o clones_ batting it with their swords [1]. Unless you believe that Sakura is physically weaker than those Susano'o swords piling on top of one another, then she's quite obviously going to smash through it.



Sakura is physically weaker than the Susano'o clones. She only has more striking power and that has nothing to do with physical strenght. THe Susano'o clones were able to smash through a small amout of sand, this is nothing impressive since Sasuke also did it when he fought Gaara, and it is not the point i am trying to make.

My point is Sakura blowing away huge and non-solidified waves of sand like she did to the floor, something impossible.



> She only needs to bite her finger or something, bleed a bit and then summon Katsuyu to bust her out. She can apparently bypass handseals too. [2] [3]


​
If Gaara has her completely trapped, she is not moving at all to be able to summon.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 11, 2014)

Gaara is at best equal to Tsunade, though I personally feel he is still a bit inferior. Sakura surpassed Tsunade and was compared to Sasuke/Naruto. Whether people find it realistic or not the author clearly considers her well beyond Gaara's "level" at this point.

When it comes to feats, Sakura suffers because most of her showings are in a support role. However the fact that her chakra supply is so immense means she is capable of holding Byakugo the entire battle given this Gaara's only chance would be to seal her. However that is much easier said than done when she can summon out an army of Boss-Sized Katsuya and cause massive shock-waves with a single punch that would blow away Gaara's sand. I honestly doubt Gaara would win, in any scenario, but the one where he is in the desert, but given that Sakura has Tsunade on her side there, they may be able to summon 100% Katsuya at which point i'm not sure even with Gaara's vast quantity of sand he could win.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 11, 2014)

Destiny Monarch said:


> He uses sand from all directions, he can easily ensnare her from below like he did too Kimmimaro. This match is really that simple, its the reason why more then half of us are making it out to be that way.


Popular opinion doesn't equal fact.  It just means it's a popular opinion. At first, Gaara is limited to the sand in his gourd. That's not going to be enough to ensnare or kill Sakura. He's going to have to grind for sand to do that. "He can easily snare her from below" not without grinding sand dude. 





> Why on earth are you talking about the unstable/hurt/shocked Chunin Exams Gaara? If Gaara can restrain the joints, then strength is not a factor (And that's what he did against Susano'O BTW).


Because Sakura's strength feats are >>>>>>>>>>>>> Might Guy's. She easily has the strength to deal with his sand in an adequate manner. There's nothing to suggest that Gaara's sand got more difficult to swat off. 




> If he Buries her underground, strength will also not be a factor. If traps her in an oval of sand (Like he did to Kimmimaro) then strength won't be a factor either. If she is hundreds of meters underground you can't tell me that she will manage to summon Katsuyu. And she can't summon 10% of Katsuyu alone, she can't even summon 5% of Katsuyu alone. She can't even summon 4% of Katsuyu alone. She can't even summon 3% of Katsuyu alone. She was only able to summon 10% of Katsuyu together with Tsunade and she had a chakra cloak on. 2% of Katsuyu won't be doing anything for her, heck, even 10% of Katsuyu won't help in Suna.


Sakura already used a vast majority of chakra to heal the alliance twice over. She's been fighting for multiple days at this point, or healing others. It's clear that her chakra isn't finite. "She can't summon 3% of Katsuyu alone" you and I both know that's not true, unless you think Tsunade being revived from near death can summon 7% of Katsuyu. The rest of Katsuyu and percentages is just conjecture. Furthermore, Tsunade notes that with the use of Byakugo, they'll be able to summon 10% of Katsuyu. They never mention the Kurama Cloak as being able to do anything. 

I'm not arguing Suna. The OP admits that it's overkill to give Gaara a desert and, quite frankly, I agree. They might be able to give him some difficulty with summoning a giant slug that can blast acid but I don't see it ending favorably for the two kunoichi in scenario 3. 



> LOL who ever compared the two?


Sakura can't punch through his defensive sphere but her strength can canonly bust Susano. Someone saying that she can't make it through Gaara's sand sphere is, pardon my french, full of shit and shouldn't be trusted. 



> Depends on what scenario. In Suna he has plenty of sand at his disposal as you can imagine. In the second scenario he has 2 minutes of prep to grind massive amounts of sand. Like I said, the only chance they have of winning in scenario 2 is thanks to Gambunta and Chidori spear, if it was not for those two factors, they would loose all the same.


Sakura's regeneration? Katsuyu's super durable acidic blasts that could melt the sand? Manda's ability to burrow underground and roflblitz Gaara?



> Easily dodged or blocked. Assuming Katsuyu even stays on the surface. As it is likely she will be going under the ground just like Sakura.


Gaara's free to block with his sand, but he's not going to have it again to block later. The Area of Effect is absolutely massive anyways, he's going to have nothing short of a shushin to dodge it. 



> Cool. Maybe if she actually caused that shockwave after hitting something that had even the slightest of durability it might have impressed me. In the big picture, Tsunade cracking Ribcage Susano'O with little momentum and even Ay chipping Susano'O with absolutely no momentum trump that feat. That's not getting through Gaara absolute defence. Not that she would ever even manage to come close.


Uh? What? Sakura's strength was enough to pummel Juubi clones. Her strength alone is going to bust through Gaara's sand. Sakura regularly destroys the earth, what the hell makes already powdered, weakened, earth any different?  Strength of a Hundred, in Sakura's case, seems to imply that her strength multiplies immensely. She'll totally get through Gaara's sand. That's not even debatable.


----------



## Veo (Aug 11, 2014)

Guys, guys, it's not that Sakura is giving Gaara a hard time. From the get go, Sakura will have to defend against Gaara's sand, and it's just a matter of time that she gets trapped and crushed, or sealed, or buried underground.  She doesn't have the speed feats to dodge sand and attack at the same time. 

Gaara is a nightmare for someone like Sakura , Tsunade, Hidan, Asuma... even if in the hypothetical case that Sakura manages to stay alive the first minutes and summons Katsuyu, Gaara just flies away from there, outside of range, and proceeds to stalk Sakura. 

She only has regeneration and super punches infused in chakra, and not even a single ranged attack. 

Even if you consider her to be Tsunade's equal, those characters do not have the skill set to deal with someone who can attack, defend, fly and keep himself at range. This happens all the time, regardless _tier levels_ (something that fans invented, not Kishimoto), take someone like Kisame: he's a beast and can be very dangerous, but he got stomped twice by Gai. Sasori is deadly, but he'd get easily owned by Ei. Tayuya genjutsu would be a threat to most characters, however Temari had 0 difficult in beating her. And so on... some characters just counter other characters pretty well.


----------



## OG Appachai (Aug 11, 2014)

Gaara destroys obviously, moment she gets grabbed its over.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 11, 2014)

Veo said:


> Guys, guys, it's not that Sakura is giving Gaara a hard time. From the get go, Sakura will have to defend against Gaara's sand, and it's just a matter of time that she gets trapped and crushed, or sealed, or buried underground.  She doesn't have the speed feats to dodge sand and attack at the same time.


With just his gourd sand though? From 40 meters? She'll be able to anticipate the sand and has fought against sand ninjutsu before. With full knowledge, she should be able to recognize and evade his attack patterns. 



> Gaara is a nightmare for someone like Sakura , Tsunade, Hidan, Asuma... even if in the hypothetical case that Sakura manages to stay alive the first minutes and summons Katsuyu, Gaara just flies away from there, outside of range, and proceeds to stalk Sakura.


Sakura and Tsunade can bust through his sand. They have the strength to do so. If Gaara just flies away, how is he going to attack her? Sakura can just fire acidic blasts en masse and melt the ground beneath him, which vaporizes the sand he can use in the future. 



> She only has regeneration and super punches infused in chakra, and not even a single ranged attack.


So? Gaara's sand has proven to bow down to strength. Sakura can punch the earth and shatter it with problem. There's not going to be an issue with sand. 

pQUOTE]Even if you consider her to be Tsunade's equal, those characters do not have the skill set to deal with someone who can attack, defend, fly and keep himself at range. This happens all the time, regardless _tier levels_ (something that fans invented, not Kishimoto), take someone like Kisame: he's a beast and can be very dangerous, but he got stomped twice by Gai. Sasori is deadly, but he'd get easily owned by Ei. Tayuya genjutsu would be a threat to most characters, however Temari had 0 difficult in beating her. And so on... some characters just counter other characters pretty well.[/QUOTE]
Defense's are easily pummeled, Gaara's attacks/sand (without being in the desert) aren't going to be enough to take out people with super strength that can merely bat it off. Gaara doesn't fly ICly and there are problems if he takes flight anyways, as his attacks will easily be seen coming from the sky and will provide ample time to react. Sure, he can try and outstall and ground sand from beneath the ground, but how is that going to work when Katsuyu is also melting the ground and vaporizing it and can survive extreme amounts of force without injury to her insides? (at which point Sakura is liable to be sucked into Katsuyu for protection). 

I'm not saying Sakura will win, but Gaara isn't stomping her without effort. He has to grind the minerals into sand and I'm doubtful if he can do that while keeping Sakura at bay as easily as people claim (cause, again, he's limited to gourd sand). Although, I guess Gaara could have an easier time grinding things up if Sakura has crushed enough of the earth.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Aug 11, 2014)

@Butterfly the sand isn't earth when you hit sand it won't break, you are only punching that part. Sakura is not getting through to Gaara. He won't just stand there with full knowledge. His sand was able to catch Deidara who is farrr faster than Tsunade and Sakura. Her power to break the earth isn't going to effect a flying opponent. She gets ensnared. A Tsunami will do the trick. LolSakura won't be able to escape. 

Just saying.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Aug 11, 2014)

Jad said:


> In terms of Mid and Low Kage level list, I'll drop Kakuzu lower into low kage level territory,The remove Dan, definitely move Sakura up to low kage level territory (since she has Katsuya). Though generally, in my opinion that's how I see those two levels.



You see in a desert Gaara has the ability to blow someone up at the start of battle, killing them in the process.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 11, 2014)

Kazekage94 said:


> @Butterfly the sand isn't earth when you hit sand it won't break, you are only punching that part.


If the sand is hardened into a shield, it'll easily be cracked. Refer to Tsunade breaking Susano, or even Sakura's punch that GT linked earlier with the strength of a 100. 



> Sakura is not getting through to Gaara. He won't just stand there with full knowledge.


He only has full knowledge in scenario two. And he's certainly not going to stand there while he has to deal with Naruto and Sasuke, he'll be on the defensive very quickly with three opponents. 



> His sand was able to catch Deidara who is farrr faster than Tsunade and Sakura.


In the battle of the air, though? And didn't Deidara want to be caught to implant explosives in his sand? 



> Her power to break the earth isn't going to effect a flying opponent.


A flying opponent's attacks will take a long time to reach her. That's where she summons a nigh invulnerable slug blasts the sky (and ground) with acid. 



> She gets ensnared. A Tsunami will do the trick. LolSakura won't be able to escape.


Barring a summon, I can agree with this but in scenario 1 Gaara has to grind to get sand. This is why I can't stand Gaara threads. Everyone who posts in them seems to think that he has an infinite amount of sand that can be pulled from anywhere, ignoring the fact that he only has his gourd to attack and defend with and has to procure or find more sand to use later. He cant generate a tsunami immediately to just drown her in. He doesn't have the resources for that off the bat (aside from scenario 3)


----------



## Kazekage94 (Aug 11, 2014)

Butterfly said:


> If the sand is hardened into a shield, it'll easily be cracked. Refer to Tsunade breaking Susano, or even Sakura's punch that GT linked earlier with the strength of a 100.
> 
> 
> He only has full knowledge in scenario two. And he's certainly not going to stand there while he has to deal with Naruto and Sasuke, he'll be on the defensive very quickly with three opponents.
> ...



I don't know how to quote individual comments so

1. His shields dont harden into a breakable material, take Shukaku shield for example, it didn't break. Sand doesn't break.

2. Doesn't matter as soon as her strength comes out, Gaara will be aware, not to mention his guord sand can crush one of her limbs. 

3. No he wasn't letting that happen, Deidara was still flying fast. His gourd sand is still faster than Sakura.

4. Gaara can multitask. Gaara won't give her that chance. What is Katsuyu going to do? He is faster than her to assuming Sakura lasts long enough to summon her.

Gaara's sand won't take long to catch her while he is in the air.
He is able to make more sand fairly quickly. The gourd sand still has a sufficient amount enough to hold Sakura off. He could quickly ensnare her head and crush it with his gourd sand.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 11, 2014)

Kazekage94 said:


> I don't know how to quote individual comments so
> 
> 1. His shields dont harden into a breakable material, take Shukaku shield for example, it didn't break. Sand doesn't break.


Susanno's swords were able to break through. Sakura will definitely be able to punch through his sand. Guy was able to bat the sand off of him. Sakura's strength, with chakra enhancements >>>>> Guy. Her normal strength might be increased by her seal, which definitely creates problems in the sense that she can knock it away (like what the Raikage did. Sakura's strength is far superior to the Raikage and Raikage nearly made it through Gaara's sad. Sakura will definitely be able to make it through the sand and keep it at bay)



> 2. Doesn't matter as soon as her strength comes out, Gaara will be aware, not to mention his guord sand can crush one of her limbs.


She can pull a might guy and her strength to bat off the sand. If A was nearly able to make it through his sand. Sakura's strength is far greater than A's, she'll be able to deal with the minimal amounts of sand without difficulty. 



> 3. No he wasn't letting that happen, Deidara was still flying fast. His gourd sand is still faster than Sakura.


From 40 m? Unlikely. Sasori's iron sand wasn't able to catch Sakura, and I highly doubt Gaara will be able to crush her limbs before swatting off the sand. She has the necessary speed to react to his sand approaching from a distance. 



> 4. Gaara can multitask. Gaara won't give her that chance. What is Katsuyu going to do? He is faster than her to assuming Sakura lasts long enough to summon her.


Katsuyu can just make it hard for Gaara to attack. Gaara can multitask, but how is Gaara going to defeat the slug? Katsuyu can survive blasts like Konoha's leveling and plunging so it looks more like New Orleans with how below sea level it became. Katsuyu can melt Gaara's sand and leave him with less sand to use. She can melt the ground with the parts that Gaara does evade, and there goes being able to grind and use the sand, and it also reduces where he can properly stand and fight which keeps him continuously in the air. 

What can an airborne Gaara do to Sakura? She can see his attacks approach and Shushin away or evade (which is clearly in her skillset with full knowledge. She'll be able to predict and evade his attacks). 



> Gaara's sand won't take long to catch her while he is in the air.


The sand will have to approach from the gourd which is in the air and she's clearly looking at him. If she summons Katsuyu, Gaara will have a harder time trying to get to the slug as she can blast the sand with acid and melt it. If Gaara's sand gets too much to handle, he'll try to squeeze Katsuyu who will probably divide herself into smaller portions to blast acid in more directions and then wrangle free from the sand. Gaara going airborne isn't a good idea. It gives Sakura an excuse to summon something that can vaporize his offenses and can't exactly be crushed (which has been attempted multiple times in the manga so I am not sure how this is going to be attempted to be refuted, so I am just going to wish you best of luck in your attempts to do so anyways). 



> He is able to make more sand fairly quickly. The gourd sand still has a sufficient amount enough to hold Sakura off. He could quickly ensnare her head and crush it with his gourd sand.


No, he can't. Sakura's strength is superior to A's in terms of striking power. A was able to nearly bypass Gaara's sand. Therefore, one can safely assume that Sakura's striking power can be used to dissipate and hold the sand at bay. He can't _quickly_ ensnare anything. He can ensnare her with effort, but he's not going to do it quickly. Not at full knowledge with her looking at him from 40 meters away.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Aug 12, 2014)

Butterfly said:


> Susanno's swords were able to break through. Sakura will definitely be able to punch through his sand. Guy was able to bat the sand off of him. Sakura's strength, with chakra enhancements >>>>> Guy. Her normal strength might be increased by her seal, which definitely creates problems in the sense that she can knock it away (like what the Raikage did. Sakura's strength is far superior to the Raikage and Raikage nearly made it through Gaara's sad. Sakura will definitely be able to make it through the sand and keep it at bay)
> 
> 
> She can pull a might guy and her strength to bat off the sand. If A was nearly able to make it through his sand. Sakura's strength is far greater than A's, she'll be able to deal with the minimal amounts of sand without difficulty.
> ...



The Susanoo swords failed to injure Gaara whatsoever. He blocked 5 of them.
If Sakura keeps her distance then Gaara will grind more sand. Gaara doesn't have to deal with Katsuyu. If Sakura comes close then Gaara can use a clone feint. One super punch leaves her wide open to a counter attack. Sakura puts a great amount of effort within each punch. Gaara can attack from different directions. The farther she stays away the more sannd he can produce. 

Parrt 1 Gaara managed to create a Tsunami in no time in less than 25 meters away atleast. I never said he wins no difficulty


----------



## Veo (Aug 12, 2014)

Butterfly said:


> With just his gourd sand though? From 40 meters? She'll be able to anticipate the sand and has fought against sand ninjutsu before. With full knowledge, she should be able to recognize and evade his attack patterns.



Full knowledge doesn't give you anticipation powers and Gaara's sand does not use any patterns. Kimmimaro, who is much better than Sakura in taijutsu, got trapped in sand, and guess what? He was able to attack Gaara only at range and because he could throw his bones as projectiles. Sakura will be 100% busy just dodging attacks. 



Butterfly said:


> Sakura and Tsunade can bust through his sand. They have the strength to do so.



Scan, please.



Butterfly said:


> If Gaara just flies away, how is he going to attack her?



Certainly not with a slingshot... re read Gaara vs Deidara to get an idea:

HERE



Butterfly said:


> Sakura can just fire acidic blasts en masse and melt the ground beneath him, which vaporizes the sand he can use in the future.



1. She has to summon Katsuyu and proceed to spam acide like nuts (something that we have never seen before btw)
2. Have you seen the location? Katsuyu would die dehydrated before being able to melt all sand around them.



Kazekage94 said:


> Location: Gaara vs Kimimaro



This is the sand that Gaara can use in an instant in this location:





Butterfly said:


> So? Gaara's sand has proven to bow down to strength.



Scan, please



Butterfly said:


> Sakura can punch the earth and shatter it with problem. There's not going to be an issue with sand.



Sand's everywhere !



Butterfly said:


> Defense's are easily pummeled, Gaara's attacks/sand (without being in the desert) aren't going to be enough to take out people with super strength that can merely bat it off.



Scan, please



Butterfly said:


> Gaara doesn't fly IC. ly and there are problems if he takes flight anyways, as his attacks will easily be seen coming from the sky and will provide ample time to react. Sure, he can try and outstall and ground sand from beneath the ground, but how is that going to work when Katsuyu is also melting the ground and vaporizing it and can survive extreme amounts of force without injury to her insides? (at which point Sakura is liable to be sucked into Katsuyu for protection).



And Sakura doesn't summon Katsuyu right off the bat IC.

And Katsuyu doesn't spam acid constantly everywhere like crazy IC.

Scenario provides Gaara with enough sand to attack from everywhere, he casted a sand tsunami agains Kimimaro in seconds. and it's ok to evade sand coming from the sky... the first time, but then Sakura will have to keep dodging sand attacks all the time from different directions.



Butterfly said:


> I'm not saying Sakura will win, but Gaara isn't stomping her without effort. He has to grind the minerals into sand and I'm doubtful if he can do that while keeping Sakura at bay as easily as people claim (cause, again, he's limited to gourd sand). Although, I guess Gaara could have an easier time grinding things up if Sakura has crushed enough of the earth.



Gaara wins with low difficult, to be honest. Sakura is just not equipped to fight him.

People tend to think for unknown reasons that Gaara using only the sand from his gourd is something like chuunin level. In this location he can get sand extremely easily. And even if he uses only his gourd, Sakura will never be able to land a finger on him.

I understand that you want to defend your favorite character from those two, I'm doing the same, but one should know when to stop. I love Gaara but that I admit that he would get owned by other characters. This happens all the time.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 12, 2014)

Kazekage94 said:


> The Susanoo swords failed to injure Gaara whatsoever. He blocked 5 of them.


One of them bursted through his sand defense. It's how he got injured . The same thing is liable here. 



> If Sakura keeps her distance then Gaara will grind more sand. Gaara doesn't have to deal with Katsuyu. If Sakura comes close then Gaara can use a clone feint. One super punch leaves her wide open to a counter attack. Sakura puts a great amount of effort within each punch. Gaara can attack from different directions. The farther she stays away the more sannd he can produce.


The sand has to take time to reach her though, which she can easily see approaching her and then evade. One punch doesn't take a "great amount of effort", or, at least, it doesn't leave her substantially open as we've seen with other Juubi's approaching her. 

However, if Gaara is just continuously moving away from her she's probably not going to give chase and opt to summon Katsuyu at which point he does have to deal with her, especially when Katsuyu is liable to suck Sakura in for defense against crushing attacks (which won't damage Katsuyu's insides)




> Parrt 1 Gaara managed to create a Tsunami in no time in less than 25 meters away atleast. I never said he wins no difficulty


Didn't he have to grind for this though? 



Veo said:


> Full knowledge doesn't give you anticipation powers and Gaara's sand does not use any patterns. Kimmimaro, who is much better than Sakura in taijutsu, got trapped in sand, and guess what? He was able to attack Gaara only at range and because he could throw his bones as projectiles. Sakura will be 100% busy just dodging attacks.


Full knowledge does give you anticipation. Sakura relies on knowledge of the opponent's attack patterns to evade, this is definitely included in knowledge. We went over this as far earlier as Chiyo. Not to mention, Kimimaro isn't going to be able to make it through Gaara's sand shield. Sakura's strength, however, being superior to A's, will. 

Besides, Sakura's not stupid. She'll be able to see sand approaching from a distance (barring a giant tsunami). His gourd sand isn't going to be do anything against her, especially since she's a good distance away. 





> Scan, please.


As you can see here[1], the Raikage almost parted Gaara's sand and broke through to stomp on Sasuke's face. Sakura's whose strength now has _shockwaves that inflict damage_ is certainly going to be able to break through. 




> Certainly not with a slingshot... re read Gaara vs Deidara to get an idea:
> 
> [1]


I had to go on another website to see the scan cause it's licensed and not available on the link you gave me. If I'm not reading the right one, let me know.

Except Sakura isn't going to be taking flight. Gaara will be in the air and Sakura will be hundreds of meters away on the ground. She's going to be seeing the sand making a beeline for her, which, at that point, becomes useless as she can either shushin away  



> 1. She has to summon Katsuyu and proceed to spam acide like nuts (something that we have never seen before btw)
> 2. Have you seen the location? Katsuyu would die dehydrated before being able to melt all sand around them.


Sakura was able to spam a dimensional hopping jutsu that even Kaguya found taxing to use. She can give Katsuyu her chakra for the attack. Even then, the databook states there's no prerequisites to use this technique she just spits intense, stone vaporizing acid. 

Katsuyu would die of dehydration? Where Gaara and Kimimaro fought? Katsuyu is a giant summoning slug. That has never been implied to be a problem. If anything, Chiyo's disdainful statements about the "slug princess" seem to imply otherwise. Even then, Katsuyu can merely split and rotate factions to rehydrate themselves. I don't get how you can demand multiple scans for things like this before you go off and talk about Katsuyu being dehydrated.  This also hasn't been a problem for Naruto's toad summons too. 




> This is the sand that Gaara can use in an instant in this location:


He had to grind to achieve that. We see the amount of sand Gaara starts with here[1], not counting the rest in that gourd. Hell, Gaara even admitted that he created that sand from the ground, so I'm not sure who you're fooling about this[2]. Most importantly, with full knowledge, Sakura is acutely aware about these things. If his sand starts to exceed what she can handle, she can just boss summon her way out of the problem. 



> Scan, please


Guy was able to intercept and divert the sand[1]. Sakura's strength should be able to deliver a similar result. 



> And Sakura doesn't summon Katsuyu right off the bat IC.
> 
> And Katsuyu doesn't spam acid constantly everywhere like crazy IC.


If we're arguing about IC, Gaara doesn't fly ICly until the ground no longer becomes usable or his opponents start to take flight. Even against taijutsu fighters like Lee and Kimimaro, he remained on the ground. Sakura summoned Katsuyu as soon as her seal was complete, which Katsuyu notes is necessary for her to act in full power. Tsunade summoned Katsuyu as soon as she got over her fear of blood. Summoning seems to be a valid use. 

Besides, if you read the OP, the mind set is _to kill_. This means these two things are indeed possible. 




> Scenario provides Gaara with enough sand to attack from everywhere, he casted a sand tsunami agains Kimimaro in seconds. and it's ok to evade sand coming from the sky... the first time, but then Sakura will have to keep dodging sand attacks all the time from different directions.


He had to grind and stall against Kimimaro first. Even then, the moment he creates sand that's too much to handle Sakura can summon Katsuyu and then he has to deal with a slug that can't seemingly be crushed. 

The full knowledge will allow her to anticipate attacks from the ground too. Although, I don't think Gaara can manipulate the ground being ground up if he's not touching the ground. Do you have any scans of that (not in a desert, because that's obviously sand on top and bottom lmao)? 




> Gaara wins with low difficult, to be honest. Sakura is just not equipped to fight him.


Low difficulty? Even with Katsuyu factored in?  




> People tend to think for unknown reasons that Gaara using only the sand from his gourd is something like chuunin level. In this location he can get sand extremely easily. And even if he uses only his gourd, Sakura will never be able to land a finger on him.


Why are you assuming Gaara will be able to land a finger on Sakura? He has to grind the sand first to produce it for later attacks. Sakura is aware of this. If he takes flight, he can't grind the sand beneath the earth while he's flying and his attacks won't be able to reach and attack Sakura. Remaining on the ground is his best bet at defeating her, otherwise taking to the air will just result in her summong Katsuyu. At that point, it's hopeless for Gaara to be able to do anything against the slug (and, even then, I haven't seen anything from you implying how Gaara's going to win against her in this condition besides Here Comes The Sun). 




> I understand that you want to defend your favorite character from those two, I'm doing the same, but one should know when to stop. I love Gaara but that I admit that he would get owned by other characters. This happens all the time.


rme @ this. So, in other words, your bias > mine? I'm not even admitting Gaara would lose. I'm stating his victory isn't going to come easy and there's a chance Sakura could trump him. I do think Gaara can ensnare Sakura and win, but it's certainly not at low difficulty. That's ridiculous, especially coupled with your request for scans coupled with defenses like, "Katsuyu will dry out/Gaara will instantly generate x amount of sand" when going through that chapter seems to imply the exact opposite.


----------



## KyuubiYondaime (Aug 12, 2014)

As Gai stated, Taijutsu on the level of Sakura won't be enough to beat Gaara.


----------



## Veo (Aug 12, 2014)

Butterfly lol, Katsuyu dehydrated was just a bad joke mate, just to underline how out of place was your idea of her spitting acid all over the place to melt the sand. Sorry but that's just no-no. You keep giving Sakura evading skills and defensive moves she (or Katsuyu) doesn't have, like punching through the sand that's attacking her from all angles or anticipation super powers.

Allright o/


----------



## Jad (Aug 12, 2014)

Veo said:


> Butterfly lol, Katsuyu dehydrated was just a bad joke mate, just to underline how out of place was your idea of her spitting acid all over the place to melt the sand. Sorry but that's just no-no. You keep giving Sakura evading skills and defensive moves she (or Katsuyu) doesn't have, like punching through the sand that's attacking her from all angles or anticipation super powers.
> 
> Allright o/



You just don't get it. Sakura was trained by an evasion expert. Thus Sakura will never get hit.


----------



## Veo (Aug 13, 2014)

Jad said:


> You just don't get it. Sakura was trained by an evasion expert. Thus Sakura will never get hit.



Oh I see now, she was trained by Neo from Matrix, so now Sakura can anticipate bullet shots!


----------

